# Catalina 380 and Keel



## tjohnsonr33 (Dec 2, 2006)

Recently became interested in a Catalina 380 to replace my Ranger 33. My family just needs more room for weekend and longer cruises. I race on occasion but have the desire to do more of it (time constrained right now). Also interested in taking longer cruises down the coast to Mexico.

I live in San Francisco so 90% of the sailing will be in the Bay with an occasional jaunt to the delta. I chose the 380 as it has slightly less beam to buy stability and it's a bit heavier displacement 19,000 lbs compared to the Beneteau 411 I'm also looking at. I'm interested in a "newer" boat, <15 years old. I'd like to stay around the low $100K.

1) Are there others I should be looking at? Seems like the tradeoff of comfort factor (for my wife), speed (for racing) and draft (for cruising) is never ending. I wasn't able to find any other boats in this price range than meet these criteria.

2) As for the 380, I'm targeting the tall rig for performance due to the heavy displacement. Most I've found come in the fin keel with the 7'3" draft. They make a wing keel (5' ?") Will I regret the 7'3" keel for the sailing I just mentioned? What's the Anchorage depths from San Francisco down to the Baja and up into the Sea of Cortez? I've read that 7'3" may be a bit too restrictive for the Bahamas and Caribbean. Would likely get another boat before we ventured down through the canal and over there...but would 7'3" be too restrictive?


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

I can answer for the Bahamas and Caribbean as we draw 7-9. The Bahamas and the Western Caribbean like Honduras and Belize are a challenge. However, the rest of the Caribbean, Puerto Rico to Trinidad present no problems.

Off-shore in a F8 gale we love the 7-9
Phil


----------



## Halven (May 5, 2020)

Hello, 
I am looking at purchasing a 1998 Catalina 380 with a wing keel. The boat overall is very clean but, I notices some fiberglass about 1/3 of the way down on the keel. Was the keel faired in with glass that far down or is this a repair to some damage? Any and all answers would be helpful in this decision.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Halven,

Welcome aboard.

Please note this s an 11 year old thread. You might be better off starting a new thread.


----------

